# A Few Horned bush viper feeding photographs



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Atheris ceratopher


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics...Glad to see him feeding....Are these for sale or personal?


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

You would need to ask Pete if any are for sale, I'm not sure. ( pm leptophis). He would only sell to someone with a DWA and a handling reference.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what a stunner, id like to keep some atheris species in the future.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

That's an awesome little snake!


----------



## halford_saints (Jan 28, 2008)

very nice


----------

